# Calicos say hello



## DaveN308 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello all,

My name is David and I own two medium-long hair calicoes.

This is Chassis:









And this is Kelly:









I got Chassis, when she was 2, in 2009 from a neighbor's son (who was moving in with someone that was allergic to cats). Her name was already Chassis (just spelled different) but since I'm an automotive engineer who works on truck suspensions, the name Chassis fit perfectly. She is very shy and skittish, but is a great companion to me. She's the princess.

In 2011, I adopted Kelly from the local humane shelter. She was 1 at the time (or so they believe, my vet seemed to think she was only 9 months). She almost the opposite of Chassis--loves to socialize, loves to be petted. She's the tomboy! She has never hissed, growled, or swiped (yes, the both have all their claws). I can't say the same about Chassis.

They have never fought, other then to play wrestle.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi David! Welcome aboard! 
What Beautiful Girls!! Kelly has a unique eye mask!
Chassis face is elegant! 
LOL! I can't wait till Marie, one of our Mods, sees them!
You better keep those two, very close to you!
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi David! Your girls are beautiful. I went to Purdue in West Lafayette. I have good memories of my time there. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, David! 

Oh my goodness - your girls are absolutely BEAUTIFUL! I love how they're both calicos but have such different coloring from one another. I also love the story of how Chassis got her name's spelling! I have a family of car lovers/drag-racers (and an uncle who's a mechanic) so that one made me chuckle for sure!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi there, welcome! 

Aww man, I'm so jealous of you with two gorgeous calicos! I am such a nut about them but don't have any... Your two girls are so pretty, and I'm glad to hear they seem to be getting along!


----------



## Merenwe (Apr 8, 2015)

Welcome! Your cat's sure are gorgeous! It's great that they get along fine even though they have such different personalities.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to CF. Ooh the girls are gorgeous, they look very relaxed.
Its great that Chassis name should happen to be the right one for your profession


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Beautiful cats. Welcome, David.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Your girls are gorgeous- love their colors and patterns


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome, we need more guys in the forum.


----------



## DaveN308 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for the welcomes. Both of these cats are a lot of fun.

Most people have trophies on their fireplace mantle. I have a trophy cat.


Cat in a box. Both of them love boxes and I have lots of pictures of cat in a box.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dave,
Has Kelly ever tried to get up to that little window?!
Chassis is Cute as can be, in her box!
Sharon


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

What beautiful kitties! I admire calicos a lot. And two paws up for paws with claws.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi an welcome to the forum!  You have two incredibly beautiful girls! WOW! :luv


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! I don't think Marie has seen your two yet!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Chassis and Kelly are absolutely gorgeous. Such beautiful faces, and their coats look so soft and silky! 

LOL - love the last two pics you posted, and the captions. The Chassis-in-a-box pic made me laugh out loud - look at the expression on her face!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

your kitties are beautiful. i have a calico too but she is short haired and she is one of the sweetest kitties i have ever known! she also loves to get in any box she will fit into!


----------

